# Please help me in my golfing thesis



## jwhscott (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not a usual contributor to the golf pages but here I am for the first time!

Please could you take a minute to answer a very quick survey about your golf choices in the recession.

I really would be so grateful for two minutes of your time! Here is the survey link http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5HDXPSX

If you don't want to answer the survey please feel free to let me know your opinions on how the recession has impacted golf in your area. Lets get this thread as a debate on the issue!

Many thanks,

Jamie (Member of Longniddry GC-East Lothian, Scotland)


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Jamie, click on your link to check if its working. All I get is directed to the home page, and not the actual survey.

I also see the effects of the recession from the club mgt side of things, e.g. subs held for the 3rd yr running. Cost of diesel for the tractors etc going through the roof. Bar take dropping. Squeezing the budget to balance an actual and relative % drop in take against expenditure.


----------



## jwhscott (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry here it is!

Golfing Dissertation Questionnaire Survey


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Done.

Maybe I misunderstood something but check the bracketed statement in Q.9 relative to Q.9 & Q10.


----------



## jwhscott (Feb 6, 2011)

Many thanks! and yes thats right!


----------

